
Show HN: On-demand data from Web Services, right in your spreadsheet - dzwillia
https://www.flex.io/
======
dzwillia
Hi all -- its been a long journey, but wanted to share our app that makes
remote data accessible as a custom function in Excel/Google Sheets. In
addition to Python/Node.js we have a handful of nocode function packs for
various web services, but happy to do some free coding if there are some
specific integrations you'd like to use. :-) For fun, here's a Hacker News
one:
[https://www.flex.io/integrations/hackernews](https://www.flex.io/integrations/hackernews)
Any thoughts/feedback would be appreciated.

